# Wiring Diagram, Headlight switch B7 A4???



## Dubdout (Jul 29, 2003)

Dubber's,
I'm installing a set of gauges from Prosport, I need help hooking it up to the light switch on my B7 A4. So what I need is a wiring Diagram of the B7 A4 headlight switch. Please guys help?
Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

try http://awe-tuning.com/media/pd...7.pdf


----------



## Dubdout (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I was lookng that website last night. The wiring on their gauges is different. Thanks though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Still need help, any more techno guru's out there?










_Modified by Dubdout at 1:02 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## Dubdout (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Wiring Diagram, Headlight switch B7 A4??? (Dubdout)*

Not many of you responded, but I was able to figure it out on my own, although it took me a couple of days of thinking to finally get it.







I had to find the inition wires. It runs along the steering columb. Basically I just tapped into it, to get the right power source to the gauge. there's more to it than that. But if any of you have bought Prosport gauges and need help, I'm confident that I can lend some help now that I have some experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raypicano (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Wiring Diagram, Headlight switch B7 A4??? (Dubdout)*

maybe you can help me im removing my headlight switch to put a boost gauge in place and im hooking up the lights to three single rocker switches in need a wiring diagram for a b6 a4 but cant find it


----------

